
In surprise to no-one, MoviePass parent files for Chapter 7 - gscott
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/surprise-no-one-moviepass-parent-files-chapter-7-n1125936
======
figo22
I will forever be grateful to MoviePass for pressuring movie theaters to offer
competitors. AMC A-List has been a game changer for me.

